#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Applications invited by Sciences Po, France for Emile-Boutmy UG Scholarships 2013

## Engineering_Updates

Sciences Po, France invites application for Emile-Boutmy UG Scholarships 2013. The Emile Boutmy Scholarship is awarded to top students whose profiles match the admissions priorities of Sciences Po and individual course requirements.

Scholarship Details:

The Emile Boutmy program can take several different forms:

A tuition grant of 7,300 per year for the three years of the undergraduate program, in addition to a grant to cover part of the cost of living of 5000 per year.

A tuition grant of 7,300 per year for the three years of the undergraduate program.

A tuition grant of 5,000 per year for the three years of the undergraduate program.

A tuition grant of 3,000 per year for the three years of the undergraduate program.

Eligibility Criteria:

Eligible students are those, first time applicants, from a non-European Union state, whose household does not file taxes within the European Union, and who have been admitted to the undergraduate program.

How to Apply:

In order to apply for the Emile-Boutmy scholarship:
To fill out the form, please click here.
Take a print out of the form and attach it to the application form (with the requested documents: transcripts etc.)

Important Dates:

Application deadline: Thursday, May 02, 2013.

visit: http://formation.sciences-po.fr/en/contenu/the-emile-boutmy-scholarship





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by ENS de Lyon, France for Ampere Excellence Scholarship 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------


## HarshiniJaiteley

Just a short note to thank you - I enjoyed your post.

----------


## dimpysingh

its awesome i liked it a lot thats a great programme

----------

